

Which is easy to learn iOS development or android development - acronmace

I just wanted to know which is easy  since i will soon be learning IOS development. I think it will give me an basic idea of how its going to be.
======
runjake
Neither is easy. Or conversely, both are about equally difficult.

Also, it's not so much the languages that are the steep learning curve, but
the frameworks.

------
ianhirschfeld
Coming from web development (Rails), I started learning Swift this August with
no previous background in Objective-C. I've found it to be fairly
straightforward to pick up. I learned the basics in about a month and am
approaching release of a production level app within the next month or so.

I have never tried Android dev though, so I can't compare to that.

------
dep_b
Things on iOS are either really really easy or extremely difficult for really
arbitrary reasons (can you left align the text in that SearchBox please?). The
pain in Android is a bit more constant. Fragmentation is still horrible but
getting better.

iOS is slightly more easy overall though.

------
gsands
similar learning curve with both -- with either one your learning will be
split between learning language constructs (Obj-C/Swift or Java), app
architecture (iOS and Android both have unique ways of doing common things),
and the ecosystem library (Cocoa Touch or Android).

------
0942v8653
In my experience: iOS is a bit easier, as long as you're using Objective-C,
but not by much. Learning one doesn't necessarily help you learn the other.

